# apex1 transformation



## apex1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Count me in!

Starting weight 265



(is this how we enter? making a thread?)


----------



## Hench (Mar 22, 2011)

Dont think its started yet, but im sure you'll need this at some stage. 

Welcome & Good Luck!


----------



## apex1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly no one else should join the competition. I do actually plan on dropping 50 lbs in the next 12 weeks. lol


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2011)

hang on speed racer, we are not starting just quite yet!


----------



## apex1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Diet already started. I'll just revamp my starting weight when the contest starts lol

I'm really surprised I have not heard of this site sooner.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2011)

apex1 said:


> I'm really surprised I have not heard of this site sooner.



we've been online for 10 years.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 22, 2011)

good luck with the transformation, can't wait for this to start.


----------



## apex1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> we've been online for 10 years.



Most of the other boards are dead for the most part. Glad I found this place to supplement another board. Been there for 9 years hehe


----------

